# Dutch's Ranch Style Beans



## Dutch (Jul 31, 2009)

Okay, folks-Uncle Dutch has been busy in his research kitchen again working on another bean recipe. Kind of knew what I was shooting for so this recipe didn't take as long to develope as my Wicked Baked Beans did.

So give it a try and let me know what y'all think! Just so ya know, this is not a sweet bean recipe like the WBB. But it's still good stuff!

Enjoy!

----------------------------------------------------------------------

*DUTCH’S RANCH **STYLE** BEANS*

*Ingredients:*

1 cup dried pinto beans,* see direction #1
6 bacon slices
3 cups water
1 (15 ounce) can stewed diced tomatoes 
1 bell pepper, chopped
1 onion, chopped
1/2 jalapeno, seeded and finely chopped (optional)
2 tbls Worcestershire sauce 
1 tbls brown sugar
1 tsp chili powder
1 tsp paprika
1 tsp cracked black pepper
1/2 tsp dried mustard
1/4 tsp ground ginger
salt to taste


*Directions:*

1. Soak pinto beans over night or boil for 1 minute then let sit covered for one hour.

2. Fry bacon until just slightly crisp, remove from pan and dice. Saute onion and bell pepper in bacon grease until translucent. 

3. Drain soak water from beans and add the 3 cups water. Bring to a boil, then cover and reduce heat to simmer. Cook until beans are tender – about 1 1/2 - 2 hours. Drain well.

4. Add remaining ingredients and mix well. . If you are adding the beans to a smoker, move on to Step #7.

5. Bring mixture to a boil, then cover and reduce heat to simmer

6. For a thicker sauce, remove cover and continue to cook until desired consistency is reached.

7. If you are going to smoke the beans, pour bean mixture into a 9 X11 X 2 3/4 inch foil pan and place in smoker. Give the beans a stir several times through out the smoke.

* 1 cup of dry beans will yield 2 -2 1/2 cups of cooked beans. 1/4 cup of cooked beans is 1 serving.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v721/jedpic/PICT1159.jpg


----------



## buckeye024 (Jul 31, 2009)

Dutch, If it is not a sweet recipe, what is it like? Can you describe it a little more, please? Looks good.


----------



## Dutch (Jul 31, 2009)

Think of the taste of pork and beans and then add the flavors of the bacon, oinion, peppers, et al. It's like a party in your mouth!


----------



## morkdach (Jul 31, 2009)

will being trying these for sure .
thanks Dutch.


----------



## Dutch (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks Terry-
Let me know what you think about them.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh yeah baby! I am all over these, a bit more time consuming than the wicked beans so I will print and wait until footballl season and smoke in the GOSM.
Thanks DUTCH!


----------



## bassman (Jul 31, 2009)

OK, got that saved in "my recipes".  You already know I'm one of the biggest fans of your Wicked Baked Beans.  I'll be trying these shortly.


----------



## Dutch (Jul 31, 2009)

CJ- It does seem kind of time consuming when you look at the recipe. Look at it this way, if you soak the bean over night-what are you doing? I was sleeping while the beans soaked.

The 1 1/2 that they were cooking, I was preping the ribs that I was going to smoke for dinner and helping Ma Dutch with her 'tater salad, fying the bacon and cutting up the onion and peppers and sauting them. Next thing I knew, the beans were done.

Oh yeah- here is a shot of din-din

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v721/jedpic/PICT1163.jpg

Spare ribs, Ranch Bean and Ma's 'tater salad

MMMMmmmmmm!!!

Ma Dutch suggested that next time I use canned pinto bean, but I already had the dry pinto beans on hand so I used them


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Jul 31, 2009)

Sounds awesome, I can't wait to try them!


----------



## rivet (Aug 1, 2009)

Dutch....I wish Ida had this recipe on Thurday for yesterdays Brisket! Man o man these sound good and just the way I like them. Already saved in my recipe file.

Got to admit that I've never made your wicked beans cause they sound too sweet- I just can't eat real sweet stuff, candy, sauces, anything. These are right on and Im gonna make them soon. Thanks for the recipe


----------



## hank (Aug 1, 2009)

Filed under "Things To Do Today"   Thank-you

For your next project.....Red Beans And Rice


----------



## two-eyes-up (Jan 15, 2010)

did this recipe yesterday on the stove top and was the best pinto beans i've tasted yet.Will smoke them next time.Thanks Dutch
Charles T.


----------



## thunderdome (Jan 15, 2010)

Those look fantastic


----------



## appwsmsmkr1 (Apr 29, 2013)

I also did this today and used the smoked turkey wings I had in freezer. I doubled the recipe and used 8 cups of water. put it in the crock with dry beans (no soaking or parboiling beans) for 10 hours on low. They are phenomenal!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The best beans ever!! I dumped it and ran to work. Came home took off the skin and stirred and voila!! Incredible!!!

Mr Dutch thank you!!













image.jpg



__ appwsmsmkr1
__ Apr 29, 2013


----------



## Dutch (Apr 30, 2013)

appwsmsmkr1 said:


> I also did this today and used the smoked turkey wings I had in freezer. I doubled the recipe and used 8 cups of water. put it in the crock with dry beans (no soaking or parboiling beans) for 10 hours on low. They are phenomenal!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The best beans ever!! I dumped it and ran to work. Came home took off the skin and stirred and voila!! Incredible!!!
> 
> Mr Dutch thank you!!
> 
> ...


You're welcome. Wow~"phonomenal" and "incredible"; Now if you really want to kick it up, you gotta do a batch in the smoker. Nice touch, BTW with the addition of smoked turkey wings!


----------



## appwsmsmkr1 (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh I plan on it! And I'm also dying to try the wicked baked beans too!! This recipe is def a keeper! Thank you!


----------



## driedstick (May 3, 2013)

Dutch what temp on the smoker is 220 for about 3hrs good enough?? I am going to try them soon and I will let you know how they come out.


----------



## Dutch (May 12, 2013)

Driedstick- If you go 220 degrees in you smoker 3hrs may get you there. Always check the temp with a thermometer. When the temp reads 160 degrees you're go to go.


----------

